
Ask HN: Is Covid-19 turning into an ad campaign? - Ingon
Lately, I’ve been receiving a lot of emails from companies about Covid-19. Big and small, explaining what they are doing about it.<p>Are we just turning it into a huge advertisement campaign?
======
siruncledrew
Yes... every marketing department is sending an email saying, “We’re doing all
we can to protect everyone... thoughts and prayers, we’re in this together!
... btw, don’t forget about your business, and make sure to check out our
coronavirus offers and book a Zoom meeting with us to discuss more about out
amazing deals for you!”

It’s like... yes, we all know there is a virus. It doesn’t need to be
reiterated by every single brand with your email in a newsletter-of-the-month
gimmicky marketing email sent from Hubspot to funnel leads into Salesforce.

Honestly, it’s like watching social media accounts trying to 1-up each other
on telling a story about how they are really a better person than everybody
else for chiming in on a tragedy with a self-centered post. It’s white
knighting a serious situation for self-gratification.

------
h2odragon
Hype will trample everything, marketing is just grabbing at its fur on the way
by in hopes of being dragged along. This isn't like skateboard surfing a
freeway; tho. Hype is a herd of rabid buffalo on PCP.

I was joking last month about "sealing ourselves into our apartments with
plastic and duct tape" but it isn't funny when people are going to be
advocating that later this week.

I'm "at risk" and keeping my daughter home from school this week even though
they're staying open; the social panic is worrying me far more than the
disease. People are ready to accept the unthinkable already and there's voices
saying "data isn't important we have to act fast!" ... that could end badly.

